# Copyright anmelden



## Tucker (29. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich plane, dieses Jahr eine Belegarbeit im Fach Informatik mit dem Thema "dynamische Websites mit PHP" zu schreiben. Hierbei will ich PHP (die Grundfunktionen) erläutern und später das erworbene Wissen in Form von Scripten verdeutlichen. Diese Scripte hab ich teilweise schon fertig. 

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann man, und wenn jo, wo kann man ein Copyright oder mehrere beantragen?

Mich beschäftigt diese Frage, weil ja doch zu einem GästebuchScript oder Forenscript eine ganze menge Arbeit gehört. Und da die Facharbeit veröffentlicht wird, ist sie jedem zugänglich. Somit kann jeder die Scripte sehen und verwenden, es sei denn, es steht der Copyright- Vermekr irgendwo.


Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

ich kenne mich mit dem deutschen Recht nicht wirklich aus, aber ist Copyright nicht eine amerikanische _Erfindung_?

Warum stellst du dein Projekt nicht einfach unter eine andere Lizenz (Hint: GPL o.ä.)?


----------



## js-mueller (29. August 2004)

Naja deine Skripte gehören schon dir. Also es ist dein geistiges Eigentum wenn du es nirgends klaust ;-)
Wenn du unter die Facharbeit schreibst, das niemand deine Skripte zweckemfremden darf, hast du praktisch nen copyright ;-)
Außerdem ist das hier in deutschland wirklich Urheberrecht. und nicht copyright.


----------



## Tucker (29. August 2004)

Ja und muss man das Urheberrecht irgendwo beantragen?


----------



## KristophS (29. August 2004)

Das Urheber Recht liegt beim *Urheber*, ich denke nicht das du es beantragen kannst.


----------



## Tucker (29. August 2004)

Kann mir jemand irgendwie ein Link geben, wo ich dazu, also zum Urheber usw was im Gesetz nachlesen kann?


----------



## KristophS (29. August 2004)

Google hilft hier weiter, du musst eben nur vertrauenswürdige Seiten aussortieren.
Was ich gefunden habe:
http://www.weinknecht.de/ojr/index.html?/ojr/gesetze/urhg.htm



> Der Urheber hat das Recht auf Anerkennung seiner Urheberschaft am Werk. Er kann bestimmen, ob das Werk mit einer Urheberbezeichnung zu versehen und welche Bezeichnung zu verwenden ist.





> § 15 UrhG - Die grundlegenden Rechte des Urhebers = seine Verwertungsrechte = die Rechte, die er als Nutzungsrechte an andere übertragen kann.
> 
> (1) Der Urheber hat das ausschließliche Recht, sein Werk in körperlicher Form zu verwerten; das Recht umfaßt insbesondere
> 
> ...



Und meine Google Ergebnisse:
Suche "Urheber Recht": http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=Urheber+Recht&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE
Suche: "Urheberrecht": http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=Urheberrecht&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE


----------

